

Disqus now integrates with Google Accounts - koichi
http://blog.disqus.com/post/4046609482/google-accounts

======
meastham
This is excellent news. It makes me significantly more likely to use disqus
for my own projects.

~~~
deadbadger
It is indeed. Now if only Google Accounts would integrate with Google
Accounts, everything would be spiffing.

</cheapshot>

~~~
sjs382
Cheap but warranted. Because I use Google Analytics, my GAFYD account is in
"migration limbo" and I can't use some newer Google services like the Android
Web-Market-to-Phone installation feature, etc.

------
mark_l_watson
I like the design of their signup page; I just implemented signon with Google,
Yahoo, and Facebook yesterday for a web app: fairly easy to do.

------
KeyBoardG
This is great is Disqus could have more uptime. I've had issues using them on
different sites over the last six months or so.

